
Ask HN: Does your Facebook Page bring good traffic? - Elect2
I have a FB Page that have 500 likes. I shared a link to the page 6 hours ago and now it shows only &quot;9 people reached&quot;.
======
julee04
I have a facebook page that has over 30,000 likes. Each post I put up has
around ~500-700 likes, 20+ shares, etc. However, whenever I share a link that
brings people outside of facebook, google analytics shows my site gets <10
hits. (I also use bit.ly to track links that are not my own and same results).
Funny enough when I tweet something on Twitter (with an account that has ~100
followers) I get roughly 20 hits

~~~
Elect2
Thank you for sharing the info. External link gets <10 hits from a 30,000
likes FB Page is really surprising. I'm spending dollars to get likes to my
Page, seems I need to stop it.

------
marenkay
Twitter brings in traffic. FB is worse than snail mail for what you want.
Probably because it focuses on internal traffic.

